# Human eye drops?



## ratdadd.e (Mar 3, 2018)

My rat is a little over two years old and it's mostly just one eye that's dry/irritated. Our vet gave us a suggestion during our last visit (out of the human selection) but I can't remember what she told me. I gave them a call yesterday to ask, and they took a note and said they'd call me back, but they didn't. I've spent some time scouring these boards for what kind of human eye drops would be safe for rats and kept seeing suggestions for "natural" and "chemical free" drops, but what are some specific brand names I can look out for? Does it have to be over the counter? or can I get it in the aisle at walgreens/walmart? I don't have a whole lot of money. 
Thanks


----------



## Steffy (Oct 6, 2017)

As an alternative to "proper" eye drops, you can try camomile tea or physiological saline solution (0.9%, 9.0 g in 1000 ml water, can also be bought in sterile little portion in a pharmacy). 
Or if you want certainty, maybe call your vet and ask them again what it was they recommended?


----------



## athenianratdaddy (Dec 20, 2017)

I found these 'Water Wipes' in the baby aisle at Safeway. According to the packaging they're 99.9% water and the rest is grapefruit seed extract. They have worked OK so far for me (I've used them for about two months now on and off on the same rattie)


----------

